
Uber for Everything - mateomorrison
How do you feel if a startup will actually make everything you don&#x27;t want to, for low pricing, and mostly done by unemployed and college students. Can&#x27;t stop mentioning that all tasks are insured, if not completed with quality all money back guarantee and has actually a laaarge margin (believe me, large) or earnings. Starting in the U.S but can make it to countries like Nigeria, Colombia, Dom Republic to mention a few.<p>Competitors may be TaskRabbit, Handy, Wag Walker and&#x2F;or BIZZBIT.<p>Want to hear your Silicon Valley toughts. And the question will be, will you invest?
======
prostoalex
Since you did say _everything_ , how much for a wisdom tooth removal?

~~~
anaganisk
wisdom tooth removal by un-employed or college students?

